# [SOLVED] Login speedstream 5200



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

This might be a Froniter (ISP) problem but I can't seem to login on the speedstream page. All my lights on both the speedstream and the belkin router I am using are on except the internet one on the belkin and I have to internet. Im pretty sure this is my login info but it just says:
Login Failure:
The local connection is still busy, please wait a few seconds before attempting to connect.
(its been 24-hours)


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Login speedstream 5200*

double check the login info, you may get that error if it's wrong


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Login speedstream 5200*

Hello,

Power Cycle your Modem and Router in this order and see if it helps.
1.	Save all your current work, close all open applications, then shut down your computer. Wait for a minute. 
2.	First, turn your Router off and wait for a couple of minutes. 
3.	Turn off your modem. 
4.	Disconnect all the ethernet cables that are connected to the router and modem and the PC. 
5.	Reconnect them and ensure that there are no loose connections in between them. 
6.	Now, switch on your PC and let it boot. 
7.	Switch on the modem first and after it gets initialized, switch on the router.


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Login speedstream 5200*

i finally contacted the isp and the password changed for some reason


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Login speedstream 5200*

they really should change that error message


----------

